# Gentoo Betribssysteminstallations Problem

## ArexX

Hi,

Ich habe ein Problem es sind fast alles gut gelaufen bis zu dem Punkt

6.b. Portage konfigurieren

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync

 

Konnte er irgententwas nicht herrunterladen. Ich sitze mit meinem PC hinter einem Speetport w900v

ich denke das liegt an den Ports die ich freischalten muss doch ich weiß leider nicht über welchen

Port.

Ich kann noch nichteinmal ein ping an eine DNS zu schicken um zu testen ob eine verbindung

ins internet besteht. Ich bekomme jedoch eine IP zugewiesen vom DHCP

----------

## revilootneg

ArexX, guck dir Kapitel 3 "Konfiguration des Netzwerks" noch mal an!

Verwendest du dhcp? Dann hätte eigentlich alles okay sein sollen. Was sagt ifconfig? Und wie ist der Name des Netzwerkadapters? (-->lspci)

Mit Ports freischalten hat das bei einem herkömmlichen home-netzwerk eigentlich nix zu tun!

----------

## ArexX

ich arbeite ja nicht von einer live cd habe also das stage archif auch runtergeladen bekommen ohne probleme.

Bin jetzt zu hause und kann euch den näheren fahler erläutern.

Das IPv4 Protokoll ist eingerichtet und kann auch meine ISP zugewiesene IP adresse anpingen also bin ich online.

Bin Fisi muss also wissen wenn etwas mit dem Netzwerk nicht Funktionert doch das Funktioniert.

Der Code nach emerge --sync

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org............

>>> Checking server timestamp

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket I0 (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

Hmmm Hmmmm Hmmmm  :Sad:  Liegt das am Server?

----------

## Aldo

 *ArexX wrote:*   

> rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

 

Hast du in der /etc/resolv.conf einen nameserver stehen?

Oder in deinem Router?

Der Name des rsync-Servers wird nämlich nicht aufgelöst.

P.S.

Du solltest dringend deine Rechtschreibung verbessern.

----------

## s.hase

 *ArexX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bin Fisi muss also wissen wenn etwas mit dem Netzwerk nicht Funktionert doch das Funktioniert.
> 
> 

 

Tja, die Namensauflösung funktioniert jedenfalls nicht  :Wink: 

 *ArexX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')
> 
> >>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org............
> ...

 

Wie Aldo schon geschrieben hat, prüfen ob ein korrekter DNS-Server in der /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen ist. Welcher solltest Du als FiSi ja wissen   :Laughing: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Welcher solltest Du als FiSi ja wissen  

 

Und das einer drinstehen sollte, sollte er auch wissen.  :Smile: 

----------

## ArexX

So viel hatte ich noch nicht mit Linux am Hut inner Ausbildung  :Wink:  Hab zwar schon einige Zertifikate aber noch kein Linux/Unix dachte er bezieht den DNS automatisch über den DHCP wie in einen normalen Homenetzwerk was bei Windows ja gang und gebe ist. Deswegen hat wohl der ping zu einem DNS wie ich es geschrieben hab am anfang das es wohl daran lag THX wieder was dazu gelernt.

----------

## Max Steel

also  auf alle Fälle, bevor du in der chroot etwas machen klannst musst du ein cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc ausführen.

----------

## ArexX

Na Toll

Jetzt hänge ich an dem befehl:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge gentoo-sources

 

Fehlercode:

 *Quote:*   

> lukemftp: /usr/bin/lukemftp: is a directory
> 
> !!! Couldn't download 'genpatches-2.6.24-4.extras.tar.bz2' . Aborting.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du in der /etc/resolv.conf einen nameserver stehen? 

 

Ja:

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 192.168.2.1

  mein router

----------

## c_m

 *ArexX wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hast du in der /etc/resolv.conf einen nameserver stehen?  
> 
> Ja:
> 
>  *Quote:*   nameserver 192.168.2.1  mein router

 

bist du sicher, dass das korrekt ist?

Trag lieber mal die Nameserver deines ISPs ein...

----------

## mv

 *ArexX wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   lukemftp: /usr/bin/lukemftp: is a directory
> 
> !!! Couldn't download 'genpatches-2.6.24-4.extras.tar.bz2' . Aborting. 

 

Das ist in der Tat merkwürdig: Wieso versucht er lukemftp anzusprechen statt wget? Hast Du so etwas in /etc/make.conf konfiguriert, oder ist das dort seit Neuem der Default? Und vor allem: Steht in /usr/bin wirklich ein Directory statt eines Binary?

----------

## BartMarley

btw: was isn ein FiSi?

----------

## s.hase

 *BartMarley wrote:*   

> btw: was isn ein FiSi?

 

Fachinformatiker Systemintegration, siehe wiki. Sonst gibt es auch noch FiAe, Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung (hab ich z.B. gelernt).

----------

